# Dark Vengeance 6E Starter Set Per-Orders are up



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Just received this in my inbox, so I'll just leave it here:
Dark Vengeance Preorder

MadCowCrazy: Edited for cheaper option?
Maelstrom has the same price as Wayland for the Limited edition. The question is if Maelstrom offers free shipping on the starter, if they do they will be the cheapest option.

Postage from Wayland is £15 for me, and the starter is NOT covered by the free shipping voucher they have going right now.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Im thinking about buying 2 sets but I only want CSM models, anyone interested in trade?
Someone in the EU who is going to order from Wayland.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just ordered a couple of sets myself. There's now better pics and 360s on the GW site, too, and some of those models are just jaw-dropping...


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

What's this nonsense about it being limited edition? Is it just because of the limited edition Chaplain in it, or has GW gotten so thick that they're making the entire 6th Edition starter set limited edition?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

It seems there's much more for this release. A book and audio? I may spring for the book. The figure case seems pointless to me. 

Here's a link to the GW stuff as well:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCatsLarge.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The set with the Chaplain in it is limited, the starter set itself is not.

If anyone is buying 2 sets or more I'd be willing to buy the 2 CSM sets for 49.20 with 1 set of rulebooks and all the other gizmos in it plus whatever it will cost you to post me the box.

Send me a PM if you are in the EU


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

will the price go up after the official release date?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, no one will be trading the CSM for DA.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much if you only want part of the set- most bit sellers like bitsnkits or spikey bits will be splitting the set up straight away, not to mention eBay sellers. I might even put my second Chaplain up, depending on whether or not I decide I have a use for him


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Warlord_Winters said:


> will the price go up after the official release date?


No, why should it?

I'm guessing Wayland has 10% off the limited because it's limited while they have 20% off the regular one simply because it will be less desirable



Majere613 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much if you only want part of the set- most bit sellers like bitsnkits or spikey bits will be splitting the set up straight away, not to mention eBay sellers. I might even put my second Chaplain up, depending on whether or not I decide I have a use for him


Sure, Bits N Kits has it in bits form but the problem is the price, it's £60 just for the CSM models, nothing else... Why pay that only for the CSM when you can get the whole box for less? I'm sure he will lower the prices once he notices this error :crazy:

What I'd like to see is someone offering to split the models for you from 2 boxes into 1 and 1. So you buy 1 box and get 2 boxes worth of models.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Just received this in my inbox, so I'll just leave it here:
> Dark Vengeance Preorder
> 
> Edit: Yes, I know I spelled Vengeance wrong in the title of this thread. Just a typo.


I don't think they ship to the US. Bummer.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> I don't think they ship to the US. Bummer.


They ship to the US. It's like $14 by airmail (at least to me in NY)


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Maelstrom has the same price as Wayland for the Limited edition. The question is if Maelstrom offers free shipping on the starter, if they do they will be the cheapest option.

Postage from Wayland is £15 for me, and the starter is NOT covered by the free shipping voucher they have going right now.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it me or are those DA's sculpted to make it not too hard to remove the chapter iconography? No robes on the tac squad, Libby just needs some green stuff to fill in his chest icon, CM you don't really need to take off the wings on his robe (no sword) maybe just do something with the gauntlets. The exception seems to be the Deathwing squad but then, who wouldn't some of those guys for allies amirite? Maybe it's just because this is what I am planning on doing with them


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Im thinking about buying 2 sets but I only want CSM models, anyone interested in trade?
> Someone in the EU who is going to order from Wayland.


Probably not, as the set is too 'Chaosy' for my forces, and not enough Robes and such... but that means you'll have an extra mini book. Wanna part with it?

Same goes for anyone. If you're buying more than one Box Set, I'm interested in obtaining a mini-rule book from someone. Send me a message, we can work something out.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

So not happy about the AU pricing. Charging an extra 80 dollars on top of the US price if fucking ridiculous.

Anyone know if there are any sites that can ship to Australia that have pre-orders up for it that dont cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Vereor said:


> So not happy about the AU pricing. Charging an extra 80 dollars on top of the US price if fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any sites that can ship to Australia that have pre-orders up for it that dont cost an arm and a leg?


You Think, well its our lot being at the arse end of the world.

Also those in America looking at Wayland as an option, forget it, they don't sell GW products period outside of the Euro Zone of Nations.

They announced in February 2010 that they found a loophole around the international embargo but as of yet 19 months later they still don't have a ROW section, and what i have been told they never will as GW will terminate their contract to sell GW products, effectively bankrupting the company.

Oh and to finish off i was 20 Aussie dollars off as the limited version will sell for $180.00 AuD ($187.20 USD, or 118.40 British Pounds).


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> They ship to the US. It's like $14 by airmail (at least to me in NY)


I found this posted on the bottom of the Dark Vengeance page. Weird that it doesn't say US but they apparently will ship for the 14$ or whatever.

_Ships To: Due to the GW trade terms we regret to inform customers that we can only ship this product to the following countries: Austria, Belgium, BFPO Addresses, Bulgaria, Channel Islands, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, Estonia, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Isle of Man, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the United Kingdom. Orders of this product to countries other than those listed will result in the item being cancelled from the order and your payment for it refunded. _

Wow, Australia got screwed, but at least you can get it at all  Maybe it's best to just wait for this one.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> I found this posted on the bottom of the Dark Vengeance page. Weird that it doesn't say US but they apparently will ship for the 14$ or whatever.
> 
> _Ships To: Due to the GW trade terms we regret to inform customers that we can only ship this product to the following countries: Austria, Belgium, BFPO Addresses, Bulgaria, Channel Islands, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, Estonia, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Isle of Man, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and the United Kingdom. Orders of this product to countries other than those listed will result in the item being cancelled from the order and your payment for it refunded. _


 
You must me new to GW world, in February 2010 GW announced that it has imposed World Embargo on European Suppliers selling their GW products outside the Euro Zone of Nations.

Meaning vendors like Wayland and Maelstrom could no longer sell to their customers GW products to the USA or face having their contracts terminated.

And as for Wayland this is why even after they announced in February 2010 they found a loophole to this they have in 19 months has not sold one single item in their stillborn ROW section as they know if they do they will have their GW contract terminated.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

I found out about Waylands and Maelstroms situation with sale the hard way after getting excited about ordering 400 bucks worth of stuff for just under $200. Was pretty upset when they emailed me a week later explaining to me the policy and whatnot. Amercian suppliers are now basicly the only way to get cheap GW products in AU, although there are a small handful of Australian based companies that offer discounts on the retail price (Black Cultist I found was actually quite good with both customer service and pricing, although postage was quite slow).

Looking at ebay, seems like its gonna be the easiest and cheapest solution to us if we want the whole set, with the cheapest pre-order available coming in at about $110 including postage. Could change after release but for now, its better then nothing.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Got an email from total wargamer and they are selling it for 25% off. I don't know what the P&P is though:

http://www.totalwargamer.co.uk/warhammer-40000-dark-vengeance.html

EDIT: shipping is £4.49 to me in UK and total cost of £53.24


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

got mine  not told the good lady yet though, she's still in bed and will hopefully never see the credit card bill.

*starts thinking of ways to hide the giant box of toys*

Maybe I'll get her that puppy she wants, to distract her...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The models certainly are impressive. Not too keen on the set's name though. And it's a very reasonable price here in the US.


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

looking on Gifts for Geeks it's £52.65 for limited edition and been through checkout £4.00 P&P for royal mail 1st class and 2nd class is £3.60 so still cheaper than wayland with postage. SoI

http://giftsforgeeks.org.uk/shop/tabletop-wargames|games-workshop|warhammer-40000|getting-started/


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Ordered my set from Maelstrom (the only alternative providing free shipping to my location which sealed the deal for me). Decided to only order one box though, need to spread my funds on other hobby related stuff and seeing as there are already duplicate miniatures in the box having another set would just push me into doing even more conversions which I don't have time to do


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have to say...this is a good deal. Which from GW is jaw-dropping. And that's even retail. With a 20% discount from an online store or FLGS it's nearly a must-buy (unless you really don't like marines or something). With DA and CSM expected to get new codexes soon, I'd expect this set to sell very well. It's rare we get surprised by GW in a good way, but I give them credit for this one.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The deal looks pretty good, but then I wouldn't expect much less in a starter set. Might get myself a set, assuming the price at my local shop is a bit lower; if only for those chosen and the cultists.

Having said that, I must admit that I am largely unimpressed by the characters.

The company master is an absolute bore; he's just fucking standing there with that sword straight up. Kranon and the Dark Angel librarian are only slightly better. Still mostly static, but at least Kranon looks like he just took a step back or moved slightly in order to get that pistol of his up. And the librarian is at least posed walking.

Any of these models would look so much better if they were taking some action. If the company master or librarian were running forward. The master would look all the more badass holding that blade two handed while sprinting to the enemy. Hell the librarian would be good if his sword was simply angled down rather than resting above his shoulder like that. Kranon, like the librarian, could do with a simple change to make him that much more impressive (just have his body angled as if he was lurching back, and get that sword sheathed on his back with the hand reaching for it.)

The deathwing, ravenwing, chosen, cultists, and hellbrute are all doing it right with only the assault cannon terminator and sect tetchvar's leader possibly benefiting from a change.

The cultists are glorious, the close combat ones look like they are either about to start charging or are in the process of it. The gun toting cultists appear to be looking for a target, aiming, or getting into position. The one cultist leader might look that much better if he was pointing a gun forward, an autogun or shotgun for that matter.

The hellbrute quite simply looks menacing, as if it just tore through a wall and is about to fire. And the ravenwing look like they might even be hot on its tail, or rounding a corner to engage.

Those deathwing look good, with the sergeant rallying his squad; the only thing I would prefer changed is the assault cannon aimed forward, not up and away. What is he posing or something?

Finally there are those chosen, oh by the gods do they look fucking glorious! The squad itself looks menacing, calm and collected while in the middle of bullets flying about them. Maybe the lightning claw marine could benefit from hunching forward, and the champion should probably lose the helmet in favour of another weapon.


Overall loving most of those models, just not particularly the characters aas they are.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Having said that, I must admit that I am largely unimpressed by the characters.


Compared to plastic kits they are uninspiring; for snap-fix models they seem quite good. Overall, the lack of wow factor will make me feel less bad if I have an odd turn while tweaking them and need to repair something.



darkreever said:


> ...I would prefer changed is the assault cannon aimed forward, not up and away. What is he posing or something?


Maybe it lines up with the Hellbrute's face?



darkreever said:


> Finally there are those chosen, oh by the gods do they look fucking glorious!


They were want tipped the balance for me as well.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The Chosen alone made me start sizing up Chaos on Ebay...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Spiky Bits is doing 20% off so it comes down to $79.99-$85 and some change after taxes for the basic set US price.:clapping::good:


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

So is the Hellbrute replacing the chaos dreadnought, or is it something all together different?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

davespil said:


> So is the Hellbrute replacing the chaos dreadnought, or is it something all together different?


I was wondering this myself and it appears that the hell-brute is indeed the new name of the chaos dreadnought. Though if we are lucky, they make a last minute change and keep the dreadnought while making the hell-brute the equivalent of a venerable dreadnought. (Doubt it, since that would kind of make sense and we know how often we get things like that.)


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are some close up pics of the new Chaos Marines from Dark Vengeance.

View attachment 959936726


View attachment 959936727


View attachment 959936729


View attachment 959936730


View attachment 959936731


View attachment 959936732


View attachment 959936733


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been eyeing this set for awhile because i have been wanting to do a Power Armour army( I have none now) with the pre-orders up im pumped for it and definitely getting it.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm going to look at the cost to send "gifts" from here in spain to Oz and NZ on monday, maybe I could help a few of my fellow heretics by bouncing things from here to there, strictly as a friendly favour, not a business...


Ok, as an estimate it would work out at about 135Au$....

Pm if you could be interested....


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ohiocat110 said:


> I have to say...this is a good deal. Which from GW is jaw-dropping. And that's even retail. With a 20% discount from an online store or FLGS it's nearly a must-buy (unless you really don't like marines or something). With DA and CSM expected to get new codexes soon, I'd expect this set to sell very well. It's rare we get surprised by GW in a good way, but I give them credit for this one.


I agree. It's really shockingly cheap for what you get. 

I can't wait for the new DA codex now. I think this is going to sell like hot cakes. Haven't been this excited about a 40k release ever...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

darkreever said:


> I was wondering this myself and it appears that the hell-brute is indeed the new name of the chaos dreadnought. Though if we are lucky, they make a last minute change and keep the dreadnought while making the hell-brute the equivalent of a venerable dreadnought. (Doubt it, since that would kind of make sense and we know how often we get things like that.)


i had the same thoughts aswell about the hell brute and found a artical online 

it says- They were mighty and honorable warriors interred in the powerful and venerable dreadnought chasis during their former slavery to the Imperium. A side effect of insanity was a known feature of Dreadnoughts. To counter this, standard operating procedures on Dreadnoughts is to keep them in stasis between service, so that they see life as one constant battle, only awake in times of great need and focus, but Hell brutes get no such reprieve. 

Without the cold embrace of nothingness that makes the years and decades between war pass in the blink of an eye, they are driven mad. The rage of a mind essentially trapped within his walking sarcophagus, simultaneously his freedom and prison tears at the very fabric of his sanity and it is expressed through monstrous transformation and mutation.


not sure if this is quoted from the new box or not it from this site 

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/the-hellbrute-fluff-and-more-information.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have to say those Chaos marines are fantastic. They really remind me of the very early metal ones, as does the hell brute. As for the renegades, they will double up nicely as a Necromunda gang. And all so cheap. Looking forward to swapping out the DAs for even more chaos goodness.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I agree. It's really shockingly cheap for what you get.
> 
> I can't wait for the new DA codex now. I think this is going to sell like hot cakes. Haven't been this excited about a 40k release ever...


Snap together models and you have to lure people in, if they charged around the combine kit prices no would really want to buy starters unless they wanted those specific armies, if even then.

Have a feel the DA codex wont be around the corner, it should be with the attention they're getting but Chaos has units not in their book while DA can get by for awhile using it's book with the given models. Though if they're any indication DA should have much better models whenever they do chose to release it.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Snap together models and you have to lure people in, if they charged around the combine kit prices no would really want to buy starters unless they wanted those specific armies, if even then.
> 
> Have a feel the DA codex wont be around the corner, it should be with the attention they're getting but Chaos has units not in their book while DA can get by for awhile using it's book with the given models. Though if they're any indication DA should have much better models whenever they do chose to release it.


hmm this is kind of what i think , but i would really love the dark angel dex asap lol .

one thing that did catch my eye and got me thinking but it maybe noting is on the last page of the new white dwarf theres a picture of a dark angel marine with the words the battle rages on. could this be a indication that dark angels are closer than we think or just a gimik to push the new box set on for another month?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have any idea as to whether or not the non limited edition version of the box set without the chaplain will be cheaper?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

CattleBruiser said:


> Does anyone happen to have any idea as to whether or not the non limited edition version of the box set without the chaplain will be cheaper?


It will be $99.99 but if you pre-order from guys like Spikey Bits, Wayland or Bits&Kits you can get between 10-20% off. Check around and see witch one u like best.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Am i the only one who wants the DA units i mean the Chaos Marine Models are gorgeous and ill paint them up for show but im gonna play the DA.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Spawner105 said:


> Am i the only one who wants the DA units i mean the Chaos Marine Models are gorgeous and ill paint them up for show but im gonna play the DA.


nope your not alone ive ordered the box mainly for the DA and even been on to bits and kits website and ordered more dark angels lol


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

at £65, how much are you saving, technically?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> at £65, how much are you saving, technically?


im not sure but i brought my copy from http://www.totalwargamer.co.uk/warhammer-40k/warhammer-40000-pre-orders.html

cost me £48 plus £5 postage i think.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Price Guide for Warhammer 40,000 Dark Vengeance (limited edition)

Wayland: £58.50 +PP (£15 to Finland)
Maelstrom: £57.91 Free Shipping (you get 1% off on orders over £40)
Total Wargamer: £48.75 +PP (15.49 to Finland)

For me the cheapest option is Maelstrom because of the free shipping but they have this message: congratulations!
you have spent enough to qualify for free postage (to the UK) and an additional 1% off the RRP of your order!

Not sure if it's free shipping worldwide...


Also if anyone in the EU wants to sell the CSM part of the starter let me know.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Got mine from Total Wargamer. It'll arrive 10 days after release, but I'll take that since the collectors edition was cheaper than the regular edition from anywhere else...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Sethis said:


> Got mine from Total Wargamer. It'll arrive 10 days after release, but I'll take that since the collectors edition was cheaper than the regular edition from anywhere else...



nice nice, i got lucky and will be getting mine from them on release day, but only due to me making my order at 0700hrs yesterday before work.


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

I just ordered mine from the GW site prior to seeing this site kinda wish i ordered from Total wargammer. Since i an't in any rush, i want to see the Chaos codex before i decide what war band to get. Most likely black legion since i have been out of the hobby for the last 10 years so will need something simpler to paint.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

HOGGLORD said:


> at £65, how much are you saving, technically?


Well on GW's site the set is going for about $110 USD; the Dark Angel models would run you about $185 USD all by their lonesome.

So with an outright savings of 65 from the Dark Angels models alone, thats fucking huge.


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

It is pretty good value, to bad they an't posable. But hey i guess you can't have everything. It's also a good indercator of the quality of the models to come too. Hey the Deathwing models are very good, god knows they havn't updated them since i started the hobby over a decade ago. Also explains why they never refreshed them with finecast too.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Dazz said:


> I just ordered mine from the GW site prior to seeing this site kinda wish i ordered from Total wargammer. Since i an't in any rush, i want to see the Chaos codex before i decide what war band to get. Most likely black legion since i have been out of the hobby for the last 10 years so will need something simpler to paint.


Well you see Chaos of all stripes is really easy...

Khorne = Red
Tzeentch = Blue
Slaanesh = Pink/Purple
Nurgle = Green
Undivided = Black

1. Paint the *entire* model in the colour of your god.
2. Pick out the metal trim and spikes in gold or silver.
3. Pick out any detail such as bones, skulls, pouches.
4. Wash the entire model (regardless of colour) in Devlan Mud, or the equivalent.
5. Profit.

Seriously. That's all you need to do. k:


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks will keep that in mind never thought about painting the base model with a static colour. I have always under coated in black and only ever so lightly used washes. I guess the Devlan Mud is used to darken the over all colour and add deep shading, never thought of doing that.

Also i sent a email to GW to cancel my order and get it from total wargamer, can't grumble at getting the same thing with £10 off really.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You still undercoat black, painting Black Legion allows you to avoid step 1 because you've already sprayed the model black to begin with. :grin:

And yeah, the main thing with washes is to go heavy with them in either 1 thick or 2 slightly thinner coats. Take Nurgle, for example.

1. Waaagh! Flesh > Wash lightly Seraphim Sepia > Drybrush/Highlight Straken Green > Wash lightly Seraphim Sepia

or

2. Waaagh! Flesh > Drybrush/Highlight Straken Green > Wash heavily Seraphim Sepia

Personal preference really, I tend to use the first approach because the initial wash helps define the raised edges/detail that needs drybrushing or highlighting. But to get things ready to hit the table you don't even need to bother with highlighting at all if you don't want to. Ultimately you can spend as much or as little time as you want on it.  In the 5 step plan you'd just do the entire thing in Straken Green or similar.


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah that's why i was thinking, black legion paint black, do the gold trims, add red to the eyes, a few highlights here and there and done. Can get an army up and running pretty quick then. Heck with the ink wash and under coating white, followed by blood then use army painter dark tone i might even be able to paint my nids that i have sitting here since forever lol.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

You might find this helpful?

http://www.3plusplus.net/2012/03/its-like-magic-black-legion-csm.html


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dazz said:


> I just ordered mine from the GW site prior to seeing this site kinda wish i ordered from Total wargammer. Since i an't in any rush, i want to see the Chaos codex before i decide what war band to get. Most likely black legion since i have been out of the hobby for the last 10 years so will need something simpler to paint.


Just cancel the order, since it's a pre-order there's no problem at all. So cancel the order and buy yourself another model whilst you wait for the box to arrive.


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I'm going to get this box set or 2 , but I can't help but feel I'd rather see the new codex for CSM before hand to make sure I'm not getting something that I am unable to use in this new edition. 

SoI


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Just cancel the order, since it's a pre-order there's no problem at all. So cancel the order and buy yourself another model whilst you wait for the box to arrive.


Already did


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Best I can find is here:

http://www.triplehelixwargames.co.uk/index.php

£52 and free postage to anywhere in UK.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Best I can find is here:
> 
> http://www.triplehelixwargames.co.uk/index.php
> 
> £52 and free postage to anywhere in UK.


Free shipping seems to be UK only, it's not added to the cost when I go to checkout and it says once an order is made it can't be cancelled. So does that mean I get free shipping if their site fucks up the shipping cost and the site claims an order can't be cancelled once it's made?


----------



## Dazz (Jan 9, 2010)

And they sold out of stock many hours ago from there front page. Seems demand for the starter set is pretty high, and they are unsure if they can get more in stock.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I reserved one from the FLGS that I play at... true, it may cost me 10% more than some online places, but we play there all the time so I figure we owe the owner at least some money for it


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Shipping in the UK is FREE for all weights.

All packages under 2Kg are sent via Second Class Business Royal Mail Delivery within the UK or by Standard Airmail outside of the UK. 

Shipping to the EU will be charged. The price starts at £5.00 for a 1KG package and is rated according to weight there after. The ranges are 1kg to 2kg, 2kg to 3 kg, 3kg to 5kg, 5kg to 10kg and 10kg to 15kg.

http://www.triplehelixwargames.co.uk/terms.php


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Dazz said:


> And they sold out of stock many hours ago from there front page. Seems demand for the starter set is pretty high, and they are unsure if they can get more in stock.


Damn didn't see that. 

Maybe next week, which will give me time to save 

It is a great company though, they run a FLGS on top of there online store (quite a big gaming place, considering it's in the middle of rural Wiltshire!). I have bought stuff from them before and it's always been cheaper than the usual Maelstorm/Wayland Games prices. Never had any problems, very friendly communication about delivery times and stock. So might be worth bookmarking for the future if you live in the UK.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Annoyingly, our store is running a tournament, painting competition, full-day gaming event and an Apocalypse game soon and you have to have bought the starter set to take part in any of them. You don't need to use the models from the box in the tourny or Apocalypse game, but you need to have bought it nonetheless.

It's a shame GW thinks that they need to force this down our throats. It's awesome! We know already! You don't need to exclude people who don't want DA or CSM to get more people to buy the box.

Midnight


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Annoyingly, our store is running a tournament, painting competition, full-day gaming event and an Apocalypse game soon and you have to have bought the starter set to take part in any of them. You don't need to use the models from the box in the tourny or Apocalypse game, but you need to have bought it nonetheless.
> 
> It's a shame GW thinks that they need to force this down our throats. It's awesome! We know already! You don't need to exclude people who don't want DA or CSM to get more people to buy the box.
> 
> Midnight


Wait what? Is this a GW store? You are forced to buy the starter to be allowed to play? Then again if it's a GW store I'd be surprised if you were even allowed to play there as the ones I've been to only has a demo table and nothing more.

Meh, guess you can say you bought it from some online store.


----------

